# Mon imprimante ne répond plus (sans aucun message d'erreur)



## batmail (4 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 

J'espère que l'un d'entre vous pourra m'éclairer, voilà mon problème.
Du jour au lendemain, il m'est devenu impossible d'imprimer quoi que ce soit.

Mon imprimante est une hp basique, reliée par un cable usb.

Lorsque je décide d'imprimer, tout se lance sur mon ibook.
Puis, le document n'apparaît plus dans ma liste d'impression : comme si celui-ci avait été imprimé.
Sauf que ce n'est pas le cas.

J'ai alors supprimé l'imprimante dans les préférences système.
Supprimé les anciens drivers, et téléchargé les nouveaux.
Et enfin réinitialiser le système d'impression (j'ai suivi la doc d'apple)

Résultat : il m'est toujours impossible d'imprimer quoi que ce soit. Et aucun message d'erreur n'apparaît...

L'un d'entre vous aurait-il une idée, ou aurait été confronté à un problème semblable ?

Help... Help...


----------



## divoli (4 Mai 2008)

Il me parait vraisemblable que c'est l'imprimante qui a un problème.

Tu as essayé de l'éteindre et de la rallumer ?

Tu as regardé dans le manuel de l'imprimante ?


----------



## batmail (4 Mai 2008)

Merci pour ton aide divoli.

Oui, j'ai bien tenté de l'éteindre et de la rallumer.
J'ai même réessayé le lendemain, mais toujours le même problème.

Que cela soit avec Pages, Apercu, iCal ou autres...

Et rien d'indiqué dans le manuel...

Ma solution est d'en racheter une nouvelle, c'est ça ?


----------



## divoli (4 Mai 2008)

Non, en racheter une autre est un peu radical, pour le moment.

Essaye avec un autre cable USB, voire essaye de la brancher à un autre ordi.

C'est quoi comme modèle, exactement ?


----------



## batmail (4 Mai 2008)

Le modèle, c'est une hp  .

J'ai tenté avec un autre ordinateur (auparavant cela fonctionnait avec), et un autre câble : rien de neuf...

Cela ne peut pas être une question d'encre dans l'imprimante, non ?
(Si jamais il manquait de l'encre, cela s'imprimait quand même auparavant : mal, mais cela s'imprimait...)


----------



## divoli (4 Mai 2008)

Non, hp (hewlett-packard), c'est la marque. Je te demandais le modèle.

Quand tu lances une impression, il ne se passe vraiment rien du tout sur l'imprimante (un bruit, un voyant qui clignote...) ?

Elle est encore sous garantie ou c'est une "vieille" imprimante ?


Il est possible que ce soit le circuit électronique de l'imprimante qui ai lâché, mais je ne peux l'affirmer...


----------



## batmail (4 Mai 2008)

Oups, j'avais zappé le modèle, pardon.

HP Deskjet 3820.

Rien ne se passe d'anormal : le bouton en bas reste vert...

Sinon, elle doit avoir 6 ans... donc évidemment, plus sous garantie...


----------



## divoli (4 Mai 2008)

Mais tu avais déjà réussi à t'en servir sur ton iBook ? Tu as changé quelque chose depuis qu'elle ne fonctionne plus (par exemple effectué une màj logicielle) ?


----------



## batmail (4 Mai 2008)

Je m'en servais encore la semaine dernière ; et aucun changement ou de mise à jour.

Fin de l'histoire pour mon imprimante, tu penses ?

En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour ton suivi !


----------



## divoli (4 Mai 2008)

Va voir là:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/solveCategory?lc=fr&cc=fr&dlc=fr&product=75045&#9001;=fr
Et plus précisément là:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00461930&lc=fr&cc=fr&#9001;=fr&rule=34014&product=75045&dlc=fr


----------



## batmail (4 Mai 2008)

Je viens d'envoyer un mail à HP, merci


----------

